# حصريا صور دير الانبا بلامون السائح الاثري روووووووووعة في  الجمال



## mena601 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

​ 

*الموضوع الأصلي : صور دير الانبا بلامون السائح -||- المصدر : منتدي الانبا بلامون السائح *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدا 
ميررررررسى على الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

صور جميله جدا يا مينا
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ارووجة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

دير جميل
ميرسي عالصور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena601 (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا لمروركم علي موضوعي


----------



## maroo maroo (17 أكتوبر 2009)

صورررررررررررررررررر جميييييلة
ربنااااااااااااااااا يبااااااااااااااركك


----------



## marcoss (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي الصور


----------



## mena601 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااا لمروركم


----------



## النهيسى (21 أكتوبر 2009)

صور فى منتهى الرووووعه شكرا

الرب يباركك


----------



## mena601 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااا لمرورك


----------



## st-blamon.cn (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااا ليك


----------



## mena601 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا لمرورك


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور جميلة اخى العزيز
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------



## zezza (25 أكتوبر 2009)

حلو خالص يا مينا 
ممكن تقولى الدير ده فين علشان نبقى ناخد بركة 
شكرا اخويا على الصور 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena601 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

اولا شكرااااااا علي مروركم 

ثانيا الدير في قنا مركز نجع حمادي قرية القصر 

ولو حبين تعرفو اكتر ممكن تزورو الموقع الرسمي للدير

www.st-blamon.cn

والمنتدي

www.st-blamon.cn/vb

وبركة الانبا بلامون تكون معا جميعنا امين​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع يا مينا

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## mena601 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا علي المرور الجميل


----------



## mena601 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## mena600 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## mena601 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااا علي المرور


----------



## marcoss (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركم


----------



## mena601 (11 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مينا

على الصور الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

